# Don Tomas Event (Just For Him in Springfield Missouri)



## Christian @ Just For Him-cl (May 4, 2007)

Thursday May 17th we will be having a cigar tasting featuring the Don Tomas Clasico Presidente. In 2006, this cigar was rated among the top 25 in the world by Cigar Aficionado. As always in addition to a free cigar there will be food and drink available and drawings for prizes. Come on by between 5PM and 7PM for your free cigar.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I'll be there!!!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Heading out for this now. Going to take that old nasty Don Tomas with me.....damn ploom, always getting the way.. LOL


----------

